# Shark Fishing the Intercoastal



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Normally the family rents a beach house on Surfside.

For Memorial Day weekend we are renting a house on the intercoastal (in Surfside.)

Think I'll do any good throwing a big bait out from the dock of the house to try and catch a shark?

I take it best type of fishing is for Reds and trout using live shrimp.

Anyone got suggestions for fishing the intercoastal from shore?

Thanks!


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

We've done the same thing before. Sharks will run the ICW, especially at night. I used the same setup in the surf. For reds and drum, I'll fish the bottom with shrimp and cut bait. Put a light up and you should catch trout on the popping cork. Good luck bud.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I ususally throw out a big rod wherever I am. I've never fished for sharks in the intercoastal, but they could be there and you won't ever know if you don't try.


----------



## txsharkhunter (Feb 28, 2012)

Cut bait and stingray if your lookin for sharks in the icw


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have seen a Lemon shark and a Bonnet head caught in the San Bernard at my house. We are 1/2 mile up from the icw.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

We've caught several bull sharks in the diversionary canal, no reason why you wouldn't have a good chance on the intercoastal. I would try to make up a chum bag and get a good slick going, never know what you would bring in.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Tiny said:


> We've caught several bull sharks in the diversionary canal, no reason why you wouldn't have a good chance on the intercoastal. I would try to make up a chum bag and get a good slick going, never know what you would bring in.


Advice is always appreciated .... your advice made me laugh.

Momma Zen puts up with a great deal of my craziness. Chumming the water in front of the beach house may be pushing things a little much!!!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Bull Shark alley*

Bulls run the ICW at nite, one of the biggest Tiger sharks I had ever seen came from the ICW inside of Queen Isabella causeway at night --

YA need a good attractant and strong tides -

Anchor a good strong chum bag to the bottom where ya can cast to it and fill it with menhaden -- try to get it right on the dropoff - probably have trouble with hardheads all nite though


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

ZenDaddy said:


> Advice is always appreciated .... your advice made me laugh.
> 
> Momma Zen puts up with a great deal of my craziness. Chumming the water in front of the beach house may be pushing things a little much!!!


You would do it at night, not during the day.


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

ZenDaddy said:


> Advice is always appreciated .... your advice made me laugh.
> 
> Momma Zen puts up with a great deal of my craziness. Chumming the water in front of the beach house may be pushing things a little much!!!


Just tell her you are feeding the fsh:dance:....Might work


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Well, fished the intercoastal in Surfside all weekend. Pretty close to the Surfside jetties.

Didn't catch squat. Put out shrimp on bobbers hoping for a Red or a speck. Threw in some bigger bait for sharks late at nite.

It was nice fishing on a dock rather than a beach ... but it just didn't produce.

Lots and lots of dolphine, I'm not sure if that had anything to do with it.

Anyway, we are set to rent the house again in July, so will try again.


----------

